# intelligent key problem



## rgthom (Jul 23, 2014)

I accidentally washed my Nissan X-trail Sport's intelligent key in a pocket. It worked fine afterwards and I tried my spare in case the normal one stopped working. The spare wouldn't work and I tried the normal one again - it no longer worked either. I inserted the mechanical key and the alarm went off for a short while each time I opened the door. After I started the engine the alarm stopped going off.
Can anyone tell me why both keys no longer work.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well one of them must have worked because the engine started. Maybe the one you washed got damaged and the immobilizer system didnt recognize it, and immobilized the car for a bit before it would recognize the good spare one. There is a signaling chip in each key that only the dealer can program. When you get a new key you have to have all of your keys reprogrammed to be recognized.


----------



## rgthom (Jul 23, 2014)

many thanks for your reply. I started the engine using the 'mechanical key' which I assumed does not rely on the 'intelligent electronics.


----------

